# Dodge Ram A/C Issue



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

High head pressure switch going bad.


----------



## Paul D. (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't recall seeing one of those on my system. Approximatly where might it be located? Would it be that sensor located on the line, I'm not looking at it right now, but it's right on the line to the compressor and it is wired into the a/c clutch power supply?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Automotive forum.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

A/C pressures are measured with the compressor running and determined to be ok or not depending on what the outside temperature is.


----------



## Paul D. (Apr 2, 2013)

I appreciate the input from all of you. I put this in the hvac forum since even though it's an automotive question, Air Conditioners all work pretty much the same, wether it's a home or truck a/c. i.e. Compressor, condensor coil,, evap. coil, accumulator, orifice, etc. etc.... THAT's why I put it in the hvac section. I've been searching the automotive forums for several days and all they wanna do is argue or give smart alec remarks. I just wanted a straight forward honest answer and that is what I got from "bobelectric". As far as "billybob", well, If I wanted to know about high or low side pressure vs. ambient air temp, well, I would have asked about that. The compressor should engage regardless as long as the system has a sufficient charge and the outside air temp is hovering around 80 as it is here in Florida. My problem was when the truck was cool, compressor would engage, when hot, would not. I am a very qualified electrician, plumber, welder, carpenter, comercial and residential pool service tech, and a half decent ENGINE mechanic. HOWEVER, A/C and heating, I don't know too much about. At least I'm not too shy to ask a question about it when I don't know instead of screwing somthing up. Oh Yea, and as per "bobelectric"s honest and straight forward answer, (he actually READ the question), I put a High Pressure Switch on my trucks a/c this afternoon and quess what..... the a/c is working great now. and the pressure on the low side is at 40 and the vent air temp is a crisp 38 degrees and this is after the truck sat in direct Florida sunlight ALL day and the ambient air temp has been around 80 since noon. Thank you "bobelectric". "Billy Bob", next time, read the question, and, "beenthere", Thank you for trying to direct me to the right place, only, if I have a mechanical question, I'll put it in the automotive forum. I tried to put the question in the forum where someone might have a clue. If I have a question about the proper BTDC setting or maybe how I managed to get the firing order wrong on a '73 AMC 232 straight 6, I'll put it in the automotive forum. But, Sincerly, Thank you for taking the time to reply. Paul D.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Automotive A/C's are slightly different then home split systems. In the Automotive forum auto mechs will often know of any added controls that are on one model line but not the next.


----------



## Paul D. (Apr 2, 2013)

"beenthere", I appreciate the input but when I was in the "Dodgetalk" forum, and a couple of other forums, all I got was a bunch of sex talk and outrageously stupid comments. Soooo... I was kinda trying to steer clear of the automotive forums as they kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I sincerly do appreciate the honest answers I got here, although, that one guy did not read the question completly. I will however, be back as this forum seems to have a much more "honest" crowd hanging out in it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Won't say all threads stay on topic. Or that everyone gets the answers they need. But if you have a thread and people derail it. Report it, and one of us mods will remove the off track post. Some light hearted replies are to be expected at times.

PS: You may want to wander over to the off topic forum, and see if you light any of the recipes in the BBQ thread.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Paul D. (Apr 2, 2013)

"beenthere", Thank you much. I HAVE been known to burn a rib or two, just may try it. Thanx again and I'll holler later.


----------

